# App et médicaments



## i.catch (7 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour

J'ai un iphone depuis peu et j'adore les apps que j'ai pu trouvé au fil du temps. Seulement je cherche une app. qui serait capable si je rentre la date de début d'un traitement et sa durée de me mettre tout ça dans un beau calendrier avec des alarmes si possible. Ical peut surement faire ça mais je déteste ical. Alors qui a une idée ? Merci !


----------



## twinworld (9 Juillet 2009)

Pocket Informant, par exemple http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=302503702&mt=8
mais en tapant "calendrier" ou "agenda" dans le Store vous tombez sur des tonnes d'appli qui font ce que vous cherchez


----------



## Apocalypse62232 (3 Août 2011)

Bonjours

    j'ai trouver une application qui correspond a tes critère ses : Rappel médicament 
Elle est gratuite et perles de mettre tout tes médicament leurs fréquence d'utilisation mensuel journalier  etc  avec le repas ou sans enfin tu verra si elle te correspond .


----------

